# Hairspray clean-up?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do any of you have a sure-fire recipe for removing 11 year's worth of hairspray overspray from a hollow-core door and painted walls? I'm in dire need!

Thanks.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

The usual solvent for hairspray is rubbing alcohol. It might harm the finish of the door, so try it on a small spot first.

Also, some old household hints suggest using hairspray for ink stains. This was good back when most inks were alcohol soluble. These days, though, with gel inks and who knows what, it's best not to douse something in hairspray. Try a BIT of rubbing alcohol on the item first, and then on the stain.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks! I'll give the alcohol a try.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, the alcohol worked great on the doorknob, but it discolors the wood door. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would try water softener (Calgon). Years ago, in the beauty shop, we used Calgon mixed with water to remove hair spray from the hair. It would take it all of the hair shaft and leave the hair silky feeling.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I was thinking Murphy's Soap. I used it for wiping down my kitchen cabinets. What do you think?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have some Murphy's...I'll try that.

I'm not sure what Calgon water softener is, but I'll try to find it and use it if the Murphy's deosn't work. I'd like to just replace the door, but we're getting ready to sell our house and have other, more important projects to attend to.

Thanks!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Mammabooh - I'm a big fan of Dirtex. It's TSP, only without the TSP!  It's a powder that's mixed with water, and I absolutely swear by it. It cleans the worst yucky goop off of everything, and won't harm the finish. 

Here's the link to the Savogran products: 

http://www.savogran.com/Retail_Products/Cleaning_Products/cleaning_products.html


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

I've always found that Windex (or any blue glass cleaner) cuts through hairspray gunk.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

mrs oz said:


> I've always found that Windex (or any blue glass cleaner) cuts through hairspray gunk.


I was going to mention the same thing. It also seems to work on getting rid of the grease build-up in the kitchen.  RainyDay


----------

